# Glock 19 W/ Serpa Concealment Holster W/ Matte Finish 19/23/32/36 - Compatible Laser?



## Astrongtower (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

I just joined.

I just bought a Gen 4 Glock 19 with Serpa Concealment Holster Right Hand Matte Finish for Glock 19/23/32/36.

I was wondering if anyone knew of a compatible laser for this gun and holster combination.

Also if you have any recommendations for Shoulder Harness with Laser Compatibility as well that would be great!

I have looked at the Crimson Trace Laser and I really like it. But I do not like their holster that they sell because it is not a lock in place holster. I really like the blackhawk lock in holster feature and would like to have that feature.

I have the Crimson Trace Laser on my Ruger LCP and love the grip activation.

Also if you know of a different locking holster that will work with a Laser that would be fine as well.

Looking forward to your comments!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Look at StreamLight TLR-4. RDRHolsters makes some of the holsters you're looking for. Safariland, Galco, Bianchi, Vedder, Cleveland Holsters and G-CODE are also good manufacturers.

Tactical Gun Mount Series - TLR-4® | Streamlight

The Torch: Glock | Store | RDR Holsters

G-Code Holsters and Accessories for Tactical Carry Systems

Congrats on the Glock 19 Gen4! That is what I also carry. I used a Blade Tech IWB holster for concealment btw. Good products. You may also want to consider Cleveland Holsters. A little expensive, but looks like real quality work. I do recomment IWB for most cases, but I do have OWB holsters as well. Welcome to the site!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Not sure why the double post, but site is acting weird. Won't let me edit.


----------



## Astrongtower (Jul 24, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Look at StreamLight TLR-4. RDRHolsters makes some of the holsters you're looking for. Safariland, Galco, Bianchi, Vedder, Cleveland Holsters and G-CODE are also good manufacturers.
> 
> Tactical Gun Mount Series - TLR-4® | Streamlight
> 
> ...


Are you joking? That site will fit on this Serpa Holster? Or are you playing around?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

What are you talking about? I directed you to some lights with a laser combo, and also to some sites that carry holsters that will carry a pistol with a gun mounted light. Did you even look at them? Your serpa holster isn't compatible. You should be able to look at it and tell that!


----------



## Astrongtower (Jul 24, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> What are you talking about? I directed you to some lights with a laser combo, and also to some sites that carry holsters that will carry a pistol with a gun mounted light. Did you even look at them? Your serpa holster isn't compatible. You should be able to look at it and tell that!


So that holster will hold that laser and light combo? That light and laser just looks so huge.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

RDR Holster produce a holster that will hold a pistol with a light mounted gun. So does Safariland. You just need to check out their inventory to see what will work for you.


----------



## Astrongtower (Jul 24, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> RDR Holster produce a holster that will hold a pistol with a light mounted gun. So does Safariland. You just need to check out their inventory to see what will work for you.


911!

I finally found the perfect combo!

I am going to get this light/laser:

SureFire X400 Ultra-High Output LED and Laser Weapon Light, Red

With this holster:

BlackHawk Epoch Level 3 Light Bearing Duty Holster for Glock 17/19/22/23/31/32, Matte 44E000BK-R

This is the perfect combo!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Astrongtower said:


> 911!
> 
> I finally found the perfect combo!
> 
> ...


Congrats! Hope you enjoy your new rig.


----------

